# Halibut Belly



## jetman (Jun 24, 2013)

Last Saturday was spent fishing for Halibut out of Newport Oregon on a buddies home designed and built wood boat. Weather was 99.9% perfect, calm seas, little wind and plenty of sunshine. Four of us on board, three fish in the hold after 12+ hours dragging 32 oz of lead and a variety of bait. Largest was a 55", 80 pounder. Took three of us to muscle it over the gunwales, after a .22 cal "aspirin" to calm him down.













20130622_052733.jpg



__ jetman
__ Jun 24, 2013






Our ride for the day, 22' wooden Dory with a roomy cabin, all trimmed in Mahogany.













20130622_193658.jpg



__ jetman
__ Jun 24, 2013






Picture is deceiving, I stand 6' tall, fish is 55" and maybe 8" thick! I did not hook it, but helped get her over the side.













Smoking Halibut belly 01.jpg



__ jetman
__ Jun 24, 2013






Never had tried smoking Halibut due to how lean it is The bellies are quite fatty and out of this fish, 3/4" thick. Most guys throw the bellies away after filleting.  12" architect measure top of pic to give a better idea as to their size.













Smoking Halibut belly 02.jpg



__ jetman
__ Jun 24, 2013






Rubbed in a simple fish rub













Smoking Halibut belly 03.jpg



__ jetman
__ Jun 24, 2013






Gallon ziplock bag for a couple days. Will post updates as things progress.

Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2013)

Looking good Jetman! Will be interesting to see how they turn out. Did you pick up some Discs on your way home???


----------



## jetman (Jun 24, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking good Jetman! Will be interesting to see how they turn out. Did you pick up some Discs on your way home???


I'm thinking they will be wonderful, can't be all bad, Halibut & Smoke! No (discada) discs yet, still recovering from a missed nights sleep (work till 1am, head for fishing 2am) and the very busy 12 hour shifts last week. I will be picking up some discs soon!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 24, 2013)

Man, that's gotta be good ,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I'm in for the finish...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jetman said:


> I'm thinking they will be wonderful, can't be all bad, Halibut & Smoke! No (discada) discs yet, still recovering from a missed nights sleep (work till 1am, head for fishing 2am) and the very busy 12 hour shifts last week. I will be picking up some discs soon!!


Sounds good ! When you do pick me up one too, I'm in for a discada weldabout! Parts for the CasaQ and my 55 gallon drum are going to be ready Wednesday!


----------



## jetman (Jun 27, 2013)

Smoking day is here! Rinsed and let dry overnight in the fridge. Tried to pull of the silver skin but meat is so tender, I was doing was tearing the meat.













Smoking Halibut belly 04.jpg



__ jetman
__ Jun 27, 2013






After a night in the cooler, pelicle nicely formed.













Smoking Halibut belly 05.jpg



__ jetman
__ Jun 27, 2013






Added Black pepper to right piece.













Smoking Halibut belly 06.jpg



__ jetman
__ Jun 27, 2013






After 2-1/2 hours in the FCS with Apple wood she's finished. I much prefer to eat smoked fish cold but the strip I tried was...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 No more tossing the Halibut without taking the belly portion !!

JetMan


----------

